# Things they should seriously add to the Animal Crossing series



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 1, 2014)

Things they should add to the next animal crossing  ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ

1. Caves, it would rock if we were able to find and explore them. Sea or land, idk! It would be fun!
Special/ rare bugs would be found in them too! Like the blind cave fish, cave cricket etc.
New tool - pickax
For mining ores like gold, sapphires etc. instead of hitting rocks.
Like town maps, caves should be randomly generated! Everyone would have there own unique cave(s)!

2. Bat villagers! It would be cool if we could find them in the caves! Ask them to move to town (if u have space) like the campsite

They should wake up at 5pm and go to sleep at 7am!

3. Wish we could interact with the residents some more. Slumber parties, in door activities, etc.
It would be awesome if we could date the opposite gender..(kind of weird) but still :T

4. Exploration! What if we could swim and find other islands! Each unique! Like town maps!! 

And to make things easier: 
--MAKE US HOLD UP TO 1M IN ONE BAG!!!
--Some badge achievement checker, so we can see how close we are to achieving a new badge! 

Any other suggestions?
What do u think?


----------



## captainofcool (Aug 1, 2014)

I highly doubt we'll ever be able to a million Bells in a bag.

I really want a toolbox that can hold tools and other handhelds. It would save so much space in my pockets.


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 1, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> I highly doubt we'll ever be able to a million Bells in a bag.
> 
> I really want a toolbox that can hold tools and other handhelds. It would save so much space in my pockets.


YAS 
I love that idea!


----------



## Pirate (Aug 1, 2014)

Cat/rabbit headbands instead of an entire hood.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 1, 2014)

Being black. If they can allow cross-dressing, they can allow the player to be black.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Aug 1, 2014)

We need cell phones so I can take a smug selfie while drinking an ironic espresso at brewsters.


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 1, 2014)

Elin said:


> Cat/rabbit headbands instead of an entire hood.


Nice one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Being black. If they can allow cross-dressing, they can allow the player to be black.



THANK YOU!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorOrpheus said:


> We need cell phones so I can take a smug selfie while drinking an ironic espresso at brewsters.



Lol?
Kay


----------



## esc (Aug 1, 2014)

I really like your ideas. 0:
Mine aren't really that creative. I just want more extensive dialogue, villager house placements, and demolition/creation of ponds/rocks. Operating vehicles would be fun too. Like sailboats, hot air balloons, trains, etc each with mini games or something.


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 1, 2014)

esc said:


> I really like your ideas. 0:
> Mine aren't really that creative. I just want more extensive dialogue, villager house placements, and demolition/creation of ponds/rocks. Operating vehicles would be fun too. Like sailboats, hot air balloons, trains, etc each with mini games or something.



Your ideas ROCK
I wish we could really decide where the villagers set their homes

Villagers are extremely redundant too


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 1, 2014)

_Here is one thing that may be cool:_ When there are visits to other towns, all villagers from one town _can_ join the human in the other town that is being visited. (They all board the train. Porter arranges it. He asks your human if the villagers are invited to join you for the trip.)

The holdout villager would be a duplicate villager saying he/she has other plans. (Porter lets the human know that, for example, Stitches—who resides in both towns—is not going to be able to make the trip.)


----------



## Ebony Claws (Aug 1, 2014)

Backpacks, purses and handbags. You could put items in them to add extra pocket space, and of course they could also be fashion accessories. 
Also: the Ables Sisters expanding like Nook's store, adding at least one animal of every personality type to each species, being able to choose where a villager puts their house, being able to have twelve villagers, villagers being able to move on the beach (so obviously they would have to be bigger), more eye color options and different secretaries. Just like the town hall color, trains station color, native fruit and starter villagers are random, your secretary can be randomly chosen too.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 1, 2014)

I like the idea about caves a lot. I thought Nintendo was adding caves in this installment. Guess not. Maybe next time?


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 1, 2014)

This is probably a really small idea, but I think they should let other players (like in dream towns) to react to emotions. just a cute thing I wanted to mention.


----------



## vanielle (Aug 1, 2014)

pants customization !! I cannot stress this enough; all I've wanted was to make my own tights aghhh 
also pants under skirts/dresses?


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 1, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> _Here is one thing that may be cool:_ When there are visits to other towns, all villagers from one town _can_ join the human in the other town that is being visited. (They all board the train. Porter arranges it. He asks your human if the villagers are invited to join you for the trip.)
> 
> The holdout villager would be a duplicate villager saying he/she has other plans. (Porter lets the human know that, for example, Stitches?who resides in both towns?is not going to be able to make the trip.)



Oh man! Why didn't I think of that!
Nice one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ebony Claws said:


> Backpacks, purses and handbags. You could put items in them to add extra pocket space, and of course they could also be fashion accessories.
> Also: the Ables Sisters expanding like Nook's store, adding at least one animal of every personality type to each species, being able to choose where a villager puts their house, being able to have twelve villagers, villagers being able to move on the beach (so obviously they would have to be bigger), more eye color options and different secretaries. Just like the town hall color, trains station color, native fruit and starter villagers are random, your secretary can be randomly chosen too.



Nice!
Backpacks would come in handy 
Wish they could live on the beach...
I wish all the stores were together! One BIG mall
Gracie, nooklings, Tom Nook, Lyle, Dream Suites, Shampoodle and kicks!
Expand the stores 
Post office and the museum should be excluded from the mall

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> I like the idea about caves a lot. I thought Nintendo was adding caves in this installment. Guess not. Maybe next time?



I wish..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> This is probably a really small idea, but I think they should let other players (like in dream towns) to react to emotions. just a cute thing I wanted to mention.



I agree
It's not necessary but it would be cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



vanielle said:


> pants customization !! I cannot stress this enough; all I've wanted was to make my own tights aghhh
> also pants under skirts/dresses?



OMG yes!


----------



## captainofcool (Aug 1, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> _Here is one thing that may be cool:_ When there are visits to other towns, all villagers from one town _can_ join the human in the other town that is being visited. (They all board the train. Porter arranges it. He asks your human if the villagers are invited to join you for the trip.)
> 
> The holdout villager would be a duplicate villager saying he/she has other plans. (Porter lets the human know that, for example, Stitches?who resides in both towns?is not going to be able to make the trip.)



As much as I love that idea, could you imagine having forty villagers at most in one town?! I feel like it would be better to limit the villagers that could come to something like three or make it so only one person at a time can have their villagers over.

-------

Also, we should be able to hold down an emote to do it for the duration of the hold. Seriously.


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 1, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> As much as I love that idea, could you imagine having forty villagers at most in one town?! I feel like it would be better to limit the villagers that could come to something like three or make it so only one person at a time can have their villagers over.



True


----------



## TopoCruz (Aug 1, 2014)

Only what I've told you before.

To be able to make purchases from money directly out of your account.


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 1, 2014)

TopoCruz said:


> Only what I've told you before.
> 
> To be able to make purchases from money directly out of your account.



That would rock!


----------



## Story (Aug 1, 2014)

I just want to change my skin tone. 
You know without getting a tan, so I look more like my real life self all the time.

Otherwise, toolbox please.


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't know how well this would work, but you should be able to make checks from the ABD. Lets say you won an auction of a villager for 15 million bells. All you would have to do is withdraw the amount from the bank in check form, drop it, and have the other player pick it up, so they could redeem it on their ABD. It would save so much time.


----------



## lenoreluna (Aug 1, 2014)

MAP CREATOR/EDITOR!!! Resetting to find a town you like is soooooooooooooo frustrating! You should be able to create your own town layout/fruit/train station color/town hall color/grass, etc.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 1, 2014)

Villager PWP, where YOU get to decide where villagers move in.


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 1, 2014)

Story said:


> I just want to change my skin tone.
> You know without getting a tan, so I look more like my real life self all the time.
> 
> Otherwise, toolbox please.



Agreed

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leopardfire said:


> I don't know how well this would work, but you should be able to make checks from the ABD. Lets say you won an auction of a villager for 15 million bells. All you would have to do is withdraw the amount from the bank in check form, drop it, and have the other player pick it up, so they could redeem it on their ABD. It would save so much time.



I LOVE this idea!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lenoreluna said:


> MAP CREATOR/EDITOR!!! Resetting to find a town you like is soooooooooooooo frustrating! You should be able to create your own town layout/fruit/train station color/town hall color/grass, etc.



Nintendo wouldn't do that

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Villager PWP, where YOU get to decide where villagers move in.



Oh lord, yes


----------



## rand527 (Aug 1, 2014)

TopoCruz said:


> Only what I've told you before.
> 
> To be able to make purchases from money directly out of your account.



YES! BRING BACK THE SHOPPING CARD!!

I also like the idea about being able to choose your skin color, not everyone is white.

I would also like it if each villager had their own specific personality. All Smug villagers basically act the same exact way. For example, Lucky could always be talking about being a mummy?

Also, making signs a PWP (where villagers are designated to move into) would be AWESOME. 

Onto my ideas, if there is an Animal Crossing for the WiiU, I would love it if multiple people from the same village could play at the same time! Makes sense to me as there are 4 villagers and 4 possible players. I'd just rather be able to play multiplayer without having to go with separate towns.

One thing I REALLY want is the ability to directly change the clothing of Villagers. When they have that ugly clothing on, it's really unappealing to look at them at all. You could be like, "Try this on" and they change clothes, you say they look WONDERFUL, and they wear that shirt!


----------



## quwail (Aug 1, 2014)

Definitely more customization for clothes. Also, why is it that only fruit can be grouped in bundles?  I wish we could group flowers in the same way, and mushrooms.  It'd save me so much time when I'm moving hybrids. -a-


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 1, 2014)

rand527 said:


> YES! BRING BACK THE SHOPPING CARD!!
> 
> I also like the idea about being able to choose your skin color, not everyone is white.
> 
> ...



I love everything u suggested 
But making a unique personality for every villager would take forever 
But if Nintendo can make over 600 unique pokemon animations 
I'm pretty sure they could...probably

- - - Post Merge - - -



quwail said:


> Definitely more customization for clothes. Also, why is it that only fruit can be grouped in bundles?  I wish we could group flowers in the same way, and mushrooms.  It'd save me so much time when I'm moving hybrids. -a-



YAS!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 2, 2014)

Commenting on dream towns via the bulliten board. The player has the option to allow comments or not.


----------



## Shattersnap (Aug 2, 2014)

If there was a way to move rocks and a PWP to plot where villagers could move in I would be happy.  I would also like to have some kind of grid overlay like in an RTS game for putting down PWPs rather than the guessing game we have to play now.


----------



## mags (Aug 2, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> I highly doubt we'll ever be able to a million Bells in a bag.
> 
> I really want a toolbox that can hold tools and other handhelds. It would save so much space in my pockets.


Tool box is a great idea!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 2, 2014)

Jam Colour Crystal said:


> I love everything u suggested
> But making a unique personality for every villager would take forever
> But if Nintendo can make over 600 unique pokemon animations
> I'm pretty sure they could...probably
> ...



Not exactly. Gamefreak is the company that codes and animates the Pok?mon videogame series. The game is then distributed by Nintendo.

Nintendo's own coding/graphics team make the Animal Crossing series. 

This is basically why some 3ds games are crap and others are good. (Of course, some of the Pok?mon games were just _bad_ while others were great.)


----------



## moonchu (Aug 2, 2014)

an actual long hair option. i have hella long hair, come on AC.


----------



## TheWonky (Aug 2, 2014)

Bring back my Credit Card :X


----------



## Brackets (Aug 2, 2014)

FAMILIES OF VILLAGERS. 
Why should they all have to live by themselves?!
It would be cool if there were some villager couples that live in the same house together, and maybe some with cute little baby villagers


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 2, 2014)

So if there is a animal crossing for the Wii U than I want it to use those figures things (forgot what they are called)
You get a card with it just like that gamecube and they move in to your campsite! 
And best yet they have a few specific lines from them and other villagers!
Hey the only way Nintendo well ever make specific lines for villagers is epic we pay them I think


----------



## jeizun (Aug 2, 2014)

i'd like the option to choose your skin color in the next ac game because cmon, not everyone is white :u


----------



## nekosync (Aug 2, 2014)

Get rid of Rover's questions at the start and make a proper character customization so we can decide whether to have eyebrows or not, different eye shapes and skin colours, etc.


----------



## FiveGran (Aug 2, 2014)

I love the toolbox idea.  I would also love to see an improvement of where to put PWs.   As of now, I count off  required spaces for a  PW only to have Isabelle shoot it down.  That gets exasperating.


----------



## Doodlebird (Aug 2, 2014)

How about a porch/deck area on your house that could be decorated exclusively with outdoor items? And a backyard that you could landscape would be nice too!


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 2, 2014)

Green flowers. i really want green flowers.


----------



## vanielle (Aug 2, 2014)

basically more flowers of every type, and different kinds of trees? maybe even an ability to use the wood of a tree you cut down in retail!


----------



## nekosync (Aug 2, 2014)

Combinations of villager personalities, for more variety.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 2, 2014)

They should make it where villagers can marry each other or date. There are those rumors. And once they get married, they move into one house with two rooms together. I think it'd be cool.
Highly unlikely, but cool


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 2, 2014)

Idk if someone mentioned this but, but maybe make new villagers but with the personality of the opposite gender? Ex. Some girl villagers have a lazy personality and some male  villagers have a jormal personality.  But I don't think itn makes sense to have guys be peppy. Also uchi male characters would act as "big bros" instead of "big sister"


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 2, 2014)

You should be able to convince villagers to move out. Not like "LEAVE MY TOWN NOW." but like- "Have you ever wanted to go somewhere else / visit Such-And-Such?" 

and then you can pick the day they leave like- "I'll be able to say goodbye to you on [DATE], okay?"

I need Maelle to gtfo. I'm sorry. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> You should be able to convince villagers to move out. Not like "LEAVE MY TOWN NOW." but like- "Have you ever wanted to go somewhere else / visit Such-And-Such?"
> 
> and then you can pick the day they leave like- "I'll be able to say goodbye to you on [DATE], okay?"
> 
> I need Maelle to gtfo. I'm sorry. It's driving me crazy.


YES


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Aug 2, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Combinations of villager personalities, for more variety.



Definitely this, and race options. The villagers are way too similar once you have more than one of a personality type.


----------



## vanielle (Aug 2, 2014)

the ability for only the person who put down the path/image on the ground to "erase" it. this has annoyed me so much since I got NL and oh my goodness I wanna scream every time I erase it by accident.


----------



## chainosaur (Aug 2, 2014)

I always thought that cycling through ten villagers to get an old one back was stupid.

I just miss Whitney and wish I had her back. Her leaving was a total accident.


----------



## heirabbit (Aug 2, 2014)

__


----------



## kbelle4 (Aug 2, 2014)

I recently played the AC for GC again and saw how the plots were all reserved, I feel like it wouldn't be difficult in the slightest to have those signs as a PWP so we could designate spots for the villagers

I think that a path placement tool would be fantastic, like having it as a separate section from normal patterns. Or being able to carry more than 10 patterns. The ability to place patterns on the ground has dramatically improved the town longevity and interest in the game imho, and they should capitalize on this

I completely agree that getting rid of the questions for character creation is something that should have happened long ago. You could start by looking in the mirror in the bathroom and being able to customize your face, hair and skintone there. Then go talk to Rover for town map generation.

Pants customization was another great idea :3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 2, 2014)

I wish we could actually visit Boondox in the game. Yeah yeah there's a dream town for it, but I actually want to see a real Boondox and not a fan-made one. Since we heard so much about it in wild world, I wish we could unlock it like you would do for the island, and you can go on vacation there and collect items and furniture..


----------



## Mariah (Aug 2, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I wish we could actually visit Boondox in the game. Yeah yeah there's a dream town for it, but I actually want to see a real Boondox and not a fan-made one. Since we heard so much about it in wild world, I wish we could unlock it like you would do for the island, and you can go on vacation there and collect items and furniture..


Why would we want to visit some impoverished town?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 2, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Why would we want to visit some impoverished town?



Remember? People donated and it became modernized...?


----------



## Ankhes (Aug 2, 2014)

I've always wanted the option for longer hair.  Or at least provide wigs with long hair.

I also think that Cyrus should be able to make a piece of furniture with 3 of any type of ore.


----------



## locke54 (Aug 2, 2014)

well I love that new leaf brought back the igloos and the tents .... but i really wanna do aerobics with copper  in the plaza again, it was very awarding and helped me wake up early in the summer to get back into the school routine....plus i miss the item award  

but the villagers aren't interactive enough like i miss the option where you can ask them for help instead... I would like the villagers to have better dialog... I find they repeat themselves too much (no like city folk but lets not think about that ) it makes all the smug, preppy, snotty etc. villagers sound the same... like they don't seem unique at all. and well thats all i can think of that bugs me


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Aug 3, 2014)

Put patterns in doorways, and clear as a color, so for example, if you want to make a stone, you don't have to recreate the grass around it.
Smarter spacing for PWP's.  As long as you can walk around the parts you need to, like in front of a bench to sit on it, that should be enough.  I want to put bushes next to my streetlamps.


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 3, 2014)

A better, easier way to place and get Public Works Projects. Even with the diving trick, I'm still having trouble to get my villagers to suggest anything.


----------



## CutiePieJacob (Aug 3, 2014)

Tbh I don't like the 'choosing your own map' or 'creating your own map' or 'choosing all your villagers' or 'choosing where villagers move' ideas, I especially dislike the 'design your own character' idea, like seriously guys this isn't the Sims xD

But seriously though, they need to add different skin tones to the game, like just add a tanning bed, and I would say another gender option, but like this game is meant for 7-9 year olds, and I doubt most 8 year old kids even know what gender is, so Idk if they would bother to add that.

Another thing is the credit card from CF, but accessible for every store, and say if I went over to someone else's town, I could use their ABD to directly deposit money into their bank account (or something like that, to make it easier to pay people in the millions)

I would also like to see them bring back the fork river from previous games, I know it's not much but I used to plot reset for hours trying to get a map with a river split in it, because it just looks so cool, I would also plant a giant garden on the island, haha, for all the people wondering the fork rivers used to look like this 


I also like to see clothing customization options, for example there are three bows so far; blue, red, and yellow. But think if we could go into retail with these bows, and change them into diffrent colours like pink, orange, black, white, etc.? But this would only work with some clothes, like plain jeans, or sweater, and such, not detailed things.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 3, 2014)

I wish they would get rid of the character limit, when naming yourself or your town.
There are other things I wish they would change, but there are too many for me to go into detail right now.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Being black. If they can allow cross-dressing, they can allow the player to be black.



Something about this post rubs me the wrong way. Perhaps its the strong implication that cross-dressing is bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lenoreluna said:


> MAP CREATOR/EDITOR!!! Resetting to find a town you like is soooooooooooooo frustrating! You should be able to create your own town layout/fruit/train station color/town hall color/grass, etc.



Im kind of against this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> They should make it where villagers can marry each other or date. There are those rumors. And once they get married, they move into one house with two rooms together. I think it'd be cool.
> Highly unlikely, but cool



This is not Harvest Moon.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 3, 2014)

Definitely more interaction with villagers, more ability to give an actual response and for them to have better dialogue or play more mini games besides just hide & seek or visiting each other.


----------



## hoatheasian (Aug 3, 2014)

One thing I'd like to see is like shoes you can wear that can make you run faster. If you're running back and forth to transport or sell something a lot of things, you can save a lot of time with this. 

You should be able to see all the people that is in your time, kind of like the red picture that is you on the map. This includes villagers and anyone visiting your town. When you have people over, you shouldn't have to go running around searching for them. It would be much easier if you know where they are by simply looking at the map, same goes with villagers.


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 4, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> _Here is one thing that may be cool:_ When there are visits to other towns, all villagers from one town _can_ join the human in the other town that is being visited. (They all board the train. Porter arranges it. He asks your human if the villagers are invited to join you for the trip.)
> 
> The holdout villager would be a duplicate villager saying he/she has other plans. (Porter lets the human know that, for example, Stitches—who resides in both towns—is not going to be able to make the trip.)






captainofcool said:


> As much as I love that idea [of the next "Animal Crossing" allowing a town's villagers to join a human to visit another town], could you imagine having forty villagers at most in one town?! I feel like it would be better to limit the villagers that could come to something like three or make it so only one person at a time can have their villagers over.
> 
> -------
> 
> Also, we should be able to hold down an emote to do it for the duration of the hold. Seriously.



The way to work it is that it's consensual. 

The Mayor/human hosting will give approval or denial of a visitor bringing with him/her his/her town's villagers.

All arranged through speaking with Porter. (Well, between the game's players.)

I think it would be great to have it. The villagers are well-behaved. And it encourages social interaction.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

hoatheasian said:


> One thing I'd like to see is like shoes you can wear that can make you run faster. If you're running back and forth to transport or sell something a lot of things, you can save a lot of time with this.
> 
> You should be able to see all the people that is in your time, kind of like the red picture that is you on the map. This includes villagers and anyone visiting your town. When you have people over, you shouldn't have to go running around searching for them. It would be much easier if you know where they are by simply looking at the map, same goes with villagers.



but um, hide and seek though


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal (Aug 5, 2014)

Isabella said:


> Definitely more interaction with villagers, more ability to give an actual response and for them to have better dialogue or play more mini games besides just hide & seek or visiting each other.



LOVE THIS
agreed

- - - Post Merge - - -

I read all post
Too tired to respond to all


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Aug 6, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> I highly doubt we'll ever be able to a million Bells in a bag.
> 
> I really want a toolbox that can hold tools and other handhelds. It would save so much space in my pockets.



Omg toolbox is the best idea for ac I've EVER seen


----------

